# FAQ - Mk2 Roadster Convertible Measurement Blocks, Fault Codes & Adaptation



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*Section 1 - Convertible Top Fault Codes -*

When the roof fails to operate properly, it will require an OBDII scan device such as a Ross-Tech VCDS or OBD-dongle device; (e.g. OBDeleven, Carista, etc.) in order to identify the DTC (Diagnostic Trouble Code) and affected components. Since fault scans and drill-downs can often take a while, it's a good idea to keep the engine running during the fault scan so you don't run down the battery.

While OBDII devices such as OBDeleven, Carista, etc., can be used for fault scanning and fault clearing, as of this writing, none of them have the capability to perform an Adaptation which is required if the fault codes reference the Roof Flap Servos.

At present, only the *Ross-Tech VCDS* has the capability to perform the Roof Flap Adaptation. Even if the Roof Flap Servos are cleaned up and/or replaced with new ones, without running the Adaptation, the controller has already stored the fault and locked out the Center Console Switch (E137) preventing the user from operating the convertible top in normal automatic mode.

*NOTE* - If you just need to run an Adaptation, you can skip down to the bottom half of this post under "Running the Adaption of the Flap Servo Motors" -

*1.0 - Using the Ross Tech VCDS

1. Start your laptop
2. Connect the cable to the car and laptop
3. Turn on the ignition
4. Start the VCDS program*

From the VCDS main menu, under Select Control Module, click on the [Select] button. This will take you to the Select Control Module window.








Then click on the [26-Auto Roof] button to access the diagnostic tools for the convertible top.








The two primary features you will be most interested in using are [Fault Codes-02] and [Meas. Blocks-08]. To run a scan and find why the top isn't working, click the [Fault Codes-02] button and the VCDS program will run a complete diagnostic of the convertible top system and report any errors.








This is where you will find the fault codes reported. In this example, none were found.








However if there are any faults, the report will look something like this -


```
Address 26: Auto Roof Labels: 8J7-959-255.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 8J7 959 255 B
Component and/or Version: 256 VSG TT H14 0110
Software Coding:
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3E73D87369826EEEA6F-806B
2 Faults Found:

02000 - Switch Position
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 3
Mileage: 117479 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2018.04.05
Time: 17:05:30

03246 - Sensor for Canopy Flap; Left (G596)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 3
Mileage: 117479 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2018.04.05
Time: 17:05:30
```
As shown above, there are two pieces of information (1) the item being reported - e.g. 0200 or 03246 and (2) what's wrong with that item e.g. 008.

*NOTE - Convertible Top Components and Locations* - To understand what's being reported read through SSP-391 since all the switches, motors and sensors are listed and identified in this publication and include photographs of the actual placement. You can download it *here*.

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829

*NOTE - Fault Code Definitions* - Check these link at the Ross Tech website for specific information on the reported fault codes -
https://forums.ross-tech.com/index.php?threads/372/

Scroll down to the Audi 8J section -
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... dures#Audi

A long list of fault codes is available here -
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... ault_Codes

*1.1 - Identified Fault Codes and Related Components

01997 - Convertible Top Locking Motor (V223)*. Located in the center of the roof. Secures the left and right top latches.

*02000 - Switch Position: Implausible Signal*. Reported from the control module that a switch signal was not as expected. This is most likely the center console switch (E137) being reported as it's deactivated by the system when a roof flap servo or other fault is detected. In the event of a roof flap fault, E137 is deactivated to prevent the user from operating the top automatically and causing a collision between the roof flaps and top mechanism.

*00830 - Convertible Top Control Module (J256)*. The convertible top operation control unit J256
gathers information from the sensors, evaluates this and activates the actuators. The convertible top operation control unit J256 is also responsible for system diagnostics.The control unit is housed in the luggage compartment under the cargo floor.

*03246 - Sensor for Canopy Flap; Left (G596)* Located in the left flap servo with motor, the error occurs when the expected value is below ~42 and ~184.

*03247 - Sensor for Canopy Flap; Right (G597)* Located in the right flap servo with motor, the error occurs when the expected value is below ~42 and ~184.

*NOTE* - for faults 03246 and 03247 the "Sensor" is actually the potentiometer inside the flap servo assembly (see picture below). When too much grease gets onto the contacts, it can cause a bad voltage (implausible signal) and the top will stop operating since it can no longer determine the position of the flap.

*01091 - Convertible Top Front Switch (F202)* This is a Hall Sensor located in the left main bearing of the convertible top frame.

*01092 - Convertible top Stowed Switch (F171)* The signal from the convertible top stowed switch informs the convertible top operation control unit J256 whether the convertible top is stowed in the top box or not. The sensor is located on the left main bearing of the convertible top mechanism.

*01995 - Convertible Top Lock Switch (F295) *Contact switches F295 are located inside the roof leading edge on the left and right side. There's two arranged in series;one on each side for the left and right latches.

*01097 - Convertible Top Front Latch switch (F172)* This switch is integrated in the lock bottom part on the left-hand side of the windscreen frame.

*01620 - Convertible Top switch (E137)* Located in the center console, to the right of the hand brake.

*03245 - Canopy Position Implausible Related to the hydraulic pump* -
• Power supply issue for Convertible Top Hydraulic Pump motor (V118)
• Failed Convertible Top Hydraulic Pump motor (V118)

*00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage*. Reporting a voltage condition below 6.0-volts.

*01093 - Switch for Convertible Top Box Lid; Top (F201): Implausible Signal. *Wiring Issue for F201 Switch, Power supply issue for Convertible Top Hydraulic Pump motor (V118), Failed Convertible Top Hydraulic Pump motor (V118)

*Other switches, lamps and motors in the convertible top system *-

Fault codes are unknown for these components: (If you find them reported, please add them to this post!)
????? - Convertible top latch switch; Right (F170). Located on the right side, leading edge of roof.
????? - Convertible top lock open switch (F294)
????? - Convertible top operation warning lamp (K215). Yellow lamp in the Tachometer.
????? - Convertible top cover motor; Right (V381). Located in the right servo housing with G596.
????? - Convertible top cover motor; Left (V383). Located in the left servo housing with G597.


















*1.2 - Fault Code Details*

Once you have the Fault Code report, you can drill down further into the details of what's being reported so you can see how things are operating down to the piece-part level by clicking the [Meas. Blocks-08] button.










There are a total of eight Groups available for the Convertible Roof and each Group has four Blocks of data. Only three groups can be displayed at a time, however by clicking the [Up] or [Dn] buttons, you can cycle through all eight and display the three Groups that are of interest to you. To see what's reported in a Group, click on [Go!] and the data will be displayed in the four Block windows. Be aware this data is "real time" so if you operate the roof (open or close it) the data will change to reflect the actual state of the system during operation.

When you mouse-over a data Block a pop-up message will provide the expect data values and/or any notes about the Block. For the purpose of this article, I have provided three images of the measuring block screens so you can see all eight Groups. While there are four Blocks displayed in each Group, not all four are always used.

*1.3 - Component Locations in the Convertible Top Structure*

For a better image and more information please refer to SSP391 which you can download *here*.









*1.4 Measurement Blocks*










*Group 001 - Convertible Top Status (Actual)*
Block 1 - Convertible Top Status: Specification (Active=1, Inactive=0)
• xxxx? = Convertible Top Open Position Switch (F171)
• xxx?x = Convertible Top Closed Position Switch (F202)
• xx?xx = Convertible Top Lock Switch Open (F294)
• x?xxx = Convertible Top Lock Switch Closed (F295)
• ?xxxx = Convertible Top Front Lock Switch (F170) and Right
Block 2 - Convertible Top Flap Status: Specification (Closed) 1010 (Open) 0101
• xxx? = Convertible Top Flap Sensor Left (G596) closed
• xx?x = Convertible Top Flap Sensor Left (G596) open
• x?xx = Convertible Top Flap Sensor Right (G597) closed
• ?xxx = Convertible Top Flap Sensor Right(G597) open
Block 3 - Conv. Top Flap Sensor Left (G596): Specification (Closed ) ~42, (Open) ~184
Block 4 - Conv. Top Flap sensor Right (G597): Specification (Closed) ~42, (Open) ~184

*Group 002 - General*
Block 1 - Convertible Top Control Switch (E137): Range: Open / Close / In Operation / Not OK
Block 2 - Status Terminal 15: Range On/Off
Block 3 - Voltage (Terminal 30): Range: 6.0...18.0 V\nSpecification: 9.5/10.6...16.0 V
Block 4 - Ambient Temperature

*Group 003 - General*
Block 1 - Operating Conditions
• xx-xx-x? = CAN-Message: VS1 Top Start
• xx-xx-?x = CAN-Message: ZK4 Top Enable
• xx-x?-xx = CAN-Message: ZK1 Top Open
• xx-?x-xx = CAN-Message: ZK1 Top Closed
• x?-xx-xx = CAN-Message: Windows down
• ?x-xx-xx = Operating Conditions not OK
Block 2 - Vehicle Speed: Range 0.0...254.0 km/h (255.0 km/h = invalid)
Block 3 - Status Buzzer: Range ON/OFF
Block 4 - Conv. Top Disable due runtime Error. Range Yes/No










*Group 004 - Window Regulators*
Block 1 - Window Position Driver's Door. Range 0.0&#8230;100.00 (0=closed/not learned/100=completely opened)
Block 2 - Window Position Passengers Door Range 0.0...100.00 (0=closed/not learned/ 100=completely opened)
Block 3 - Window Regulator Operation: 0000
• xxx? = Window Regulator Driver: Up
• xx?x = Window Regulator Driver: Down
• x?xx = Window Regulator Passenger: Up
• ?xxx = Window Regulator Passenger: Down
Block 4 - Unused, No Data

*Group 005 - Convertible Top Status (At Fault)*
Block 1 - Convertible Top Control Sw. (E137). Range: Open / Closed /n.operated /not OK
Block 2 - Convertible Top Status:
• xxxx? = Convertible Top Open Position Switch (F171)
• xxx?x = Convertible Top Closed Position Switch (F202)
• xx?xx = Convertible Top Lock Switch Open (F294)
• x?xxx = Convertible Top Lock Switch Closed (F295)
• ?xxxx = Convertible Top Front Lock Switch (F170) and Right (F172) - switched in series
Block 3 - Convertible Top Flap Status:
• xxx? = Convertible Top Flap Sensor Left (G596) closed
• xx?x = Convertible Top Flap Sensor Left (G596) open
• x?xx = Convertible Top Flap Sensor Right (G597) closed
• ?xxx = Convertible Top Flap Sensor Right(G597) open
Block 4 - Unused, No Data

*Group 006 - Convertible Top Status (Before Fault - While OK)*
Block 1 - Convertible Top Status
• xxxx? = Convertible Top Open Position Switch (F171)
• xxx?x = Convertible Top Closed Position Switch (F202)
• xx?xx = Convertible Top Lock Switch Open (F294)
• x?xxx = Convertible Top Lock Switch Closed (F295)
• ?xxxx = Convertible Top Front Lock Switch (F170) and Right (F172) - switched in series
Block 2 - Convertible Top Flap Status
• xxx? = Convertible Top Flap Sensor Left (G596) closed
• xx?x = Convertible Top Flap Sensor Left (G596) open
• x?xx = Convertible Top Flap Sensor Right (G597) closed
• ?xxx = Convertible Top Flap Sensor Right(G597) open
Block 3 - Unused, No Data
Block 4 - Unused, No Data










*Group 007 - Convertible Top Flap Sensors (Status: Closed)*
Block 1 - Sw. Thresh. (closed), Flap Left (G596)
Block 2 - Conv. Top Flap, Sensor Left (G596)
Block 3 - Sw. Thresh. (closed), Flap Right (G597)
Block 4 - Conv. Top Flap, Sensor Right (G597)

*Group 008 - Convertible Top Flap Sensor (Status: Open)*
Block 1 - Sw. Thresh. (open), Flap Left (G596)
Block 2 - Conv. Top Flap, Sensor Left (G596)
Block 3 - Sw. Thresh. (open), Flap Right (G597)
Block 4 - Conv. Top Flap, Sensor Right (G597)

*1.5 - Advanced Measurement Values*
Additional Information about the convertible top can be obtained by clicking on [Adv. Meas. Values]. This will bring up two new windows; one to display the information, and one with a list of items that can be displayed. The maximum number of displayed data is 12. When the [Graph] option is clicked, a real-time graph will be displayed.


























*Section 2 - Running the Adaption of the Flap Servo Motors -

What is an Adaptation? -*

An Adaptation allows the control module to interrogate the new or repaired component and verify the maximum and minimum range of the device. Adaptations are required for all electronics with variable output such as the throttle body, gas pedal, climate control unit, HVAC and roof flaps servos.

For more information on which devices require Adaptations follow this link -

*FAQ - Knowing When an Adaptation is Required*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1870481

*When an Roof Flap Adaptation is Required - *

If you have a DTC for either of the roof flap servos, you will need to perform an Adaptation when the servo is repaired or replaced. If there are no DTC for either of the roof flap servos and you want to remove, clean and replace them, an Adaptation is not required.

Simply clearing the fault codes will not resolve the problem. As described above, since the CANBUS stores the DTC, the Adaptation allows the controller to cycle the motor and potentiometer so it "learns" the new values so it knows when the roof flaps are fully open or fully closed.

Refer to this link if you want to rework, repair or replace the flap servos -

*How to: - Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Convertible Top Flap Servo R&R*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1786641

*NOTE* - The Adaptation will take about 7-10 minutes to perform, so it's a good idea to have the engine running to ensure your voltage remains constant throughout the test.

Click on [Output Tests - 03]. When Click next window comes up, click on the wide grey bar with the small arrow on the right end to display the drop down menu. At the bottom of the drop down menu, click Convertible Top Flap Initialization and click [Start].


































*• [Select]
• [26 - Auto Roof]
• [Output Tests - 03]
• [Select] Selective Output Tests
• [Choose]Convertible Top Flap Initialization
• [Start]

IMPORTANT! Operate the Convertible Top through a complete Close/Open sequence BEFORE exiting the Output Test function.*

:!: Note - At this point, the top is fully open. When you hold the convertible top switch [E137] the top will NOT fully cycle normally. It will start to move the flaps, and then stop. At which point you release the switch and then hold it on again. The flaps will move again and stop. This should be repeated until the flaps are all the way down so the top is in the fully closed position.










Now you can run through the full open cycle. As you did to lower the flaps, you will have to repeat this over and over (on-release-on-release, etc.) for the entire cycle so you can close and then open the top.

*• [Done, Go Back]
• [Close Controller, Go Back - 06]*

Run a final Auto Scan to verify that there are no faults reported. If there are any old faults, you can clear them, and run another Auto Scan just to be sure no new faults are reported and ensure everything is okay.

*Shutting down the VCDS ~

1. Stop the VCDS program
2. Turn off the ignition
3. Disconnect the cable from the car and laptop
4. Shut down the laptop*

----------------------------------------------

For additional information and trouble shooting help with the Audi TT Mk2 Roadster, please refer to this link:

*The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Compendium*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1813290

This FAQ has been locked for comments to avoid multiple posts on convertible top problems. Please post your comments or questions in the post below -

*Soft top roof failure - please help!*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=622842

.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*OBDeleven* Roof Control 26 - Measuring Blocks and Field Data -


----------

